# Short luteal phase - what does it mean?



## lucyjanesmith84

Hey
I am hoping someone may know a bit more about this than I do as have found it hard to find some real information on this.  I have been using CBFM for a few months now (TTC for 6).  I have a very regular cycle of 30 days (although last month was 35 but that has been the only odd one in about 5 years!!)
From seeing when I ovulate I have a LP of 9 days.  I had day 23 progesterone levels back a week or so ago and levels were 28 which whilst not conclusive I think shows I probably do ovulate.  Husband's sperm tests came back fine so could it be the short LP stopping us getting pregnant?
 
I started acupuncture 2 months ago in the hope it would help but AF still came on Weds, normally I have been able to bounce back quite quickly but I cannot seem to pull out of the sadness this month.  My sister in law is due in January and whilst I am so happy for them I am finding it really sad looking at all the lovely things they are buying for the baby and how excited they are.
Anyone that has heard anything about LP from fertility experts I would really appreciate your knowledge
xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Lucy,

I just wanted to say hello   as I know how you feel about your sister-in-law, mine is due to have her baby in November and I find it really hard to stay happy   and I'm dreading Christmas. However, I don't think they are really prepared for the massive change to their life style and it comes across that they are having a baby as that's what they should be doing   .

Anyway I have read about a luteal phase and your right a short one can stop you being pregnant. I think it can be extended with medication, progesterone on prescription I think. You might be able to take vitamins to help too. Hopefully there are ladies  on here that have the same problem and will be along soon to give you better advise  

Good luck on your journey


----------



## roze

Hi Lucy Jane

I don't know if this will work for you but this is my experience. Whwn I was cycling with my own eggs I never got past day 8 of the 2ww before I started to bleed. It was always a very short two weeks.  I talked to my uk clinic about this but they did not do anything. I was on a low dose of supportive progesterone at that time- probably only one pessary in the evening.

You might see from my history that I have been round the houses quite a bit. Even with donor eggs, which meant I had a bit more progesterone support I still bled far too early. It was only when I went to the Ukraine that they agreed with me that my luteal phase gave any pregnancy no chance at all. As a rule they gave people much more progesterone support than other clinics- I have myself an injection in the morning, plus a pessary, a pessary in the afternoon, then another at bedtime. I fell pregnant first time with ISIDA and had my baby. I had a failed frozen cycle but conceived and bore twins the next time around. The third cycle I had oxyprogesterone initially but did not continue very long as it made me very hot.  

My view is it took until my 5th donor cycle for me to become pregnant and that this was due to progesterone support. I really do think that was the key but felt angry and could not believe that my UK clinic did not address this.

I do hope that you can persuade someone to investigate this for you. We all know our bodies better than any clinic. I knew the minute I conceived on both occasions, I knew I was having twins the second time, and I knew that they were all girls way before the test. I also knew that I should not be bleeding so early. Pity no one listened but glad someone did in the end.

best of luck in your treatment.

roze


----------



## lucyjanesmith84

Thank you for your response and sharing your success story. The only test I had done was day 23 bloods (as I have a 30 day cycle) and they were 28 so didn't seem too low. Did you have normal progesterone levels also on day 21?

Xxx


----------



## strawbs

lucyjane

I have just started taking among other things vit B6 50mg, this apprently helps to lengthen luteal phase and alos helps progesterone production.  I have just had a chem preg 1st cycle of starting this

strawbs x x


----------



## lucyjanesmith84

I take pregnacare conception which includes B6 - I have heard a few people with success on B6 - fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Momito

Hi girls
Hope you don´t mind my jumping in...I too have short lutheal phase.  If you test on day 21 of your cycle you will see your levels and whether these are in line with normal levels of progesterone.
Progesterone is crucial to be able to hold onto a pregnancy...I´ve had one chem preg and one miscarriage from a natural conception and am pretty convinced that the second was due to low progsterone levels.  Some symptoms of low progesterone during pregnancy include very sore and swollen (.)(.) and a feeling of fatigue, both of which I had.  I then began testing on day 21 for a few months after the miscarriage and my levels were really dreadfully low.  There is a progesterone cream you can buy which can up the levels, think the name of the online company is Well Springs.  I used it for a bit and my cycles did get a bit longer.  With IVF there is always progesterone support but clearly some of us need more of the stuff than others.  Some people are given gestone but have read it can have some quite nasty side effects, including a lot of bruising so not all clinics like to administer it (it is an injection not a pessary).  

Hope this info helps you and good luck to you all (and well done Roze...a really inspirational story!).

Love
Momito
xxxxxxx


----------



## LisaAndLaura

I've also heard of B6 helping to increase LP, as it was an issue for my DW.  It's worth a shot!  Good luck xx


----------

